
What History Gives, the Sea Steals - diodorus
http://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-long/what-history-gives-sea-steals
======
ubernostrum
_We have fed our sea for a thousand years_

 _And she calls us, still unfed,_

 _Though there 's never a wave of all her waves_

 _But marks our English dead:_

 _We have strawed our best to the weed 's unrest,_

 _To the shark and the sheering gull._

 _If blood be the price of admiralty,_

 _Lord God, we ha ' paid in full!_

------
EwanG
Long story short, Climate Change exposes some sites only to turn around and
wash them away later. And many coastal sites that were known are now
threatened as well.

